

America Snores When Christian Terrorist Threatens to Massacre Muslims - simplexion
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/05/18/guess-why-this-christian-terrorist-plot-against-muslims-isn-t-getting-any-press.html

======
paulhauggis
It happens very rarely and it sounds like this guy is just crazy.

The difference is that we don't have sudo-government states mounting attacks
and beheading massive amounts of non-muslims. Even if you look at the
statistics, attacks in the name of Christianity in modern times just don't
happen very often.

~~~
simplexion
Yes... this guy sounds crazy. Just like all the Muslims who do that same thing
sound crazy.

Christianity may not have pseudo-government states mounting attacks but you
have US Presidents like George Bush who admit things like "God told me to end
the tyranny in Iraq."

I don't see that as any different.

